# took the day off, but DirecTV installer never showed up with new DirecTivo DVR



## Leila (Apr 28, 2006)

took the day off, but DirecTV installer never showed up with new DirecTivo DVR

called DTV and confirmed that I had the correct date...

now what do I do? am I entitled to some kind of compensation or goodwill credit? 
(my dentist charges $125 if I don't show up for my appointment... and I make
more money than my dentist... so...)


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I think DirecTV should give you the HD pack for free for 6 months.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

JimSpence said:


> I think DirecTV should give you the HD pack for free for 6 months.


I think it's reasonable for her to expect to get something that they don't give to everyone under the sun.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

$125 if YOU miss your appointment with your dentist?

What do you get when they make you wait past your appointment time...

Anyway, yes you should request (and ultimately receive) some sort of compensation.

But it still early in the day.....


----------



## dagap (Dec 5, 2003)

I got a $30 missed appt credit, probably a year or two ago. Better than nothing, but not by much.


----------



## axelf (Jul 4, 2004)

The exact same thing happened to me. I called D* retention and they allowed me to go to Best Buy and pick one up. They credited me the difference. It worked out for me since I had all the hook ups and just needed to plug it in.


----------



## Leila (Apr 28, 2006)

ebonovic said:


> $125 if YOU miss your appointment with your dentist?
> 
> What do you get when they make you wait past your appointment time...


My dentist has never made me wait a minute past the scheduled appointment.
(and I've been with the same dentist for almost 20 years) 

I checked my answering machine again. The installer's company did leave 
a message to confirm the appointment. (in a computer-generated voice)
9AM to 1PM... that's what it said....


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

I had 2 service appointments where it was 1 hour past the 8-12 window they promised, before the tech showed up. I too had to miss work.

I used this to justify my request and ultimately getting the free HD Tivo


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Leila said:


> My dentist has never made me wait a minute past the scheduled appointment.
> (and I've been with the same dentist for almost 20 years)
> 
> I checked my answering machine again. The installer's company did leave
> ...


It's 12:45 in my time zone right now


----------



## minorthr (Nov 24, 2001)

I've had many appointments where the guy never shows up. I've heard excuses from it got dark so he didn't come out, that was to replace a receiver to the guy had a heart attack and is in the hospital. D* will give you a $30 missed appointment credit if you call and complain. You may be able to get more depending on your history with them as well.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Just another day wasted waitin' for the cable guy......


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I live about 15 minutes from work. So whenever I have something done Dtv, electrical work, phone, etc. I just tell the person/company when they call the night before to call me 15 minutes before they show up. A few times it has saved me a day or half day of vacation time because they didn't show up. It is absurd to make someone wait a half day window for service in this day of cellphones and computers. 
I have been burned so many times by those wait at home deals, I refuse to do it, I will find someone else who posesses the ability to use a cellphone.


----------



## thedeak08 (Jul 21, 2006)

I wish I would have known this earlier. I had the between 1-5 pm time, and the guy calls at 4:55 saying he won't be able to get out. Didn't get another appointment for another week. I wish I coulda got some type of deal like axelf did like picking your own up.


----------



## StEvEY5036 (Jul 9, 2003)

I had a scheduled appointment today.. the installer showed up a quarter to 12 (i was told he would show from 8-12.. of course he shows up 15 minutes before 12) and he forgot the DVR. This is the second appointment that the installer screwed something up. Now I dont know when he is going to come back. Should I call DVT and ask if I can just buy the unit and install it myself?


----------



## Sparky (Dec 16, 2001)

Does anyone ever get someone out at the early side of the appointment window?? I had a plumber show up 6:30AM one time but he was an independent one man shop.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Leila - Did he/she ever show?


----------



## Leila (Apr 28, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> Leila - Did he/she ever show?


Nobody showed up....


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Another company took over the DirecTv contract for my apartment building about four months ago. One day I have no sat signal on my HR10-250. Two days later, a tech shows up, takes one look at the box and asks "What's that?" I tell him it's the DirecTv hi-def dvr and he says that he's only a cable guy and has never worked on satellite. A week later, a qualified tech came out and fixed the problem - some dope had spliced the wrong wires in the apartment building's communications room. A month and a half later, the same thing happened. I call up and two days later they send the same unqualified tech as before, four hours late. He recognizes me, calls his supervisor up and says he can't fix it and leaves. They send a qualified tech a week later - the same qualified guy as before, the only one that they have. The new problem? Same as before - some idiot had spliced the wrong wires in the apartment building's communications room. I ended up sending nastygrams to my building mgmt and to the tech company for contracting to service my building when they were obviously so unqualified to service DirecTv.


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

Leila said:


> took the day off, but DirecTV installer never showed up with new DirecTivo DVR
> 
> called DTV and confirmed that I had the correct date...
> 
> ...


The same thing happened to me last September (although the hr10-250 was supposed to cost me $299 before a $100 mail in rebate). I called up customer service and complained and they took another $100 off the price and threw in a few months of Showtime, HBO and HD package.


----------

